# Soap on dishes



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I do the dishes fast & there is often a bit of soap left on them. My ds complains, but I keep telling him, "A little soap won't kill you." 

But recently I read in an emergency prep book (which is why I'm posting this here) that one should be careful to rinse off all soap because it can make you sick. 

I've never heard this before. Anyone know if this is truth or legend?


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

it can make your stomach upset and a run to the bathroom is not far behind

But that is really soapy not alittle suds


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I think people in my grandparent's day used soap enemas to get things moving again.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

soap ingested can cause diarreaha (sp?) and dehydration which can potentially be dagerous, and even fatal in a SHTF scenario. 
Throw them in a sink of clear hot water when your done washing (if doing them by hand) and let them soak for a minute or 2 before drying. 
If this is in an automatic dishwasher - stop using so much soap in it.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Bonnie L said:


> I do the dishes fast & there is often a bit of soap left on them. My ds complains, but I keep telling him, "A little soap won't kill you."
> 
> But recently I read in an emergency prep book (which is why I'm posting this here) that one should be careful to rinse off all soap because it can make you sick.
> 
> I've never heard this before. Anyone know if this is truth or legend?


Well has your family been sick whenever they used the dishes your rushed with?

I too sometimes have a little suds sliding down dishes in the rack. We never have probs with getting sick here so I will follow what seems to be ok for us and not worry about some book who's author hasn't eaten off my dishes. 
Now, if a lot of soap suds was on a dish of mine, I would re-rince.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

My ds has trouble getting the dishes completely rinsed sometimes. No one has ever gotten sick, but I hate the taste of soap and if I get a dish with a soapy taste I will pitch a fit and return all the dishes to the sink for a re-wash. Call me nuts, I really dislike soap, it gags me. lol Maybe my fits keep us all healthy?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

soapy water is what I use to 'worm' my pigs.
A farming uncle suggested doing it once a week, I have not had to use chemical wormers since I started this.

It just cleans them out.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I've heard that for years and read in a magazine a long time ago that you should never put detergent directly on your dishes. It should go in water first or you risk an intestinal infection. It seems it makes it much harder to rinse all the soap off.

I have a thing about soap left on anything and can't stand to think there is even a smidge left on me, my clothes or my dishes. My clothes often get an extra rinse before drying . I can't help it and I blame my childhood LOL.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I wonder if there is a difference between detergent & soap. I use Planet dishwashing liquid made with coconut oil based cleaners, salt & sodium bicarbonate. I never leave lots of suds on the dishes - it's just a wee bit sometimes. I don't like the taste of soap, either, which is why I use the brand I do. I used Ivory once & it made the dishes all smell of Ivory. The lemon-scented weren't too bad, but I prefer no scent. 

I toss the wash water outside & the chickens always run up & look for any food scraps. Maybe it's keeping them free of worms? 

Almost forgot - back in the 40's Ivory had an ad that said their dish soap left no residue on the dishes. A neighbor of Mom's misunderstood & thought that meant she didn't have to rinse the dishes - so she didn't!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I keep a spray bottle filled with a vinegar solution, 50/50, by the sink and add a few squirts to my rinse water. Dissolves any soap residue and leaves the dishes squeaky clean.

Works great in the laundry, too.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you'd lose the soap, and use lil dogs to clean your dishes, you wouldn't have this kind of problem... 

... hereabouts, no crumbs are unloved...


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I use one big dog for the tough jobs like pots and pans...but a little dog for the dishes and silverware. I remember a joke about a guy was tellling someone his dishes was as clean as cold water gets'em. Turns out his dog's name was cold water.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I guess the answer lies in what is in the soap you use.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> I keep a spray bottle filled with a vinegar solution, 50/50, by the sink and add a few squirts to my rinse water. Dissolves any soap residue and leaves the dishes squeaky clean.
> 
> Works great in the laundry, too.


intersting.... is that a white vinegar [distilled]

And my dog went on strike, figgers if it aint good enough for the folks to eat, then she aint gonna clean the dishes up unless its her favorite.... and then we better leave a little bit more than a taste. and she can if she wants to get those dishes clean enough to put back on the shelf.... anyone wanna come over for dinner?

William
North central Idaho


----------



## frankcassiesmom (Sep 28, 2004)

I use bar soap and never have residue. If I do lots of dishes or have guests I put a little white vinegar in the rinse water and they are squeaky clean after.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> I keep a spray bottle filled with a vinegar solution, 50/50, by the sink and add a few squirts to my rinse water. Dissolves any soap residue and leaves the dishes squeaky clean.
> 
> Works great in the laundry, too.


Wow! That's a great tip!
And yeah...a little soap residue will give ya' a case of the "green apple two-step" pretty quick.


----------

